# Pistol Scope



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a S&W 460 that I like to hog hunt with. Well the open sights on it are starting to get a little blurry- especially in low light. Anyone have any suggestions on a good scope or red dot sight system? 
Any pictures of your revolvers rigged up? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Not a revolver, but a good setup for my kinda hunting. It's a 4x Leupold, longest shot I've made is 153 yards. Im comfortable out to 200 with a good rest. I'm not a fan of red dots, but they are faster aiming. With the long eye relief it can be tough to get the sight picture with a scope without practice.


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a 2x leupold like the one above on a .44 mag ruger. I do like it but honestly it does not offer much if anything over a red dot. What kind of distances are you comfortable shooting? Or what are you expecting? That may tell if you need a scope vs a red dot.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Best of both worlds would be a scope for longer range, and a laser grip for close and low light times.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I put a a Trijicon RMR on a 1911 and it's a dream to shoot and deadly accurate


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Csafisher said:


> I have a 2x leupold like the one above on a .44 mag ruger. I do like it but honestly it does not offer much if anything over a red dot. What kind of distances are you comfortable shooting? Or what are you expecting? That may tell if you need a scope vs a red dot.


Had no problems with my open sights out to 50 yards - would like to get 100 yards out of it w optics- I know the gun is capable - I hope I am!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If your sights are getting blurry just go and get yourself some reading glasses for close range. Makes those sights very clear. Just ask me how I know LOL.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm lso looking for a pistol scope for my 7.5" ruger redhawk. Have killed deer with it at 90 and 110 yards....but getting older and want to keep it dialed in.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I like the Burris scopes. I have an older one on my XP100.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I just picked up a g2 contender frame. I wish Vortex made a pistol scope so I will like go with a Leupold FX II. As far as my barrel, I will probably go with 41 mag or 357 maximum. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gemihur (Sep 25, 2015)

*scope = Nikon*

Fun Gun


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I ended up putting a Weaver extended eye relief 1.5 - 4 handgun scope. Love the way it looks and shoots.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

sgrem said:


> I ended up putting a Weaver extended eye relief 1.5 - 4 handgun scope. Love the way it looks and shoots.


I own 2 weaver scopes. I don't think they get the recognition they deserve. Both are great and the affordability factor goes a long way with me. Post a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I put a Simmons (I know, I know )Prohunter 4x32 on my Ruger Blackhawk Hunter, just to see if i would like pistol hunting. After at least 150 rnds in 44mag, the scope has not lost zero. I had initially thought i would upgrade, but it has performed well!


----------

